# zeldar's Do!Aqua mini-m Iwagumi *PLANTED* 3/26/10



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Those rocks are so amazing, so much character! Id love to shuv some mini pellia in those crevasses and see what happens!


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sexy rocks. 
I'll be watching this one to see how it develops. Good luck with the Amazonia II. I'm still too chicken to try out this miraculous substrate because of the few horror stories I've read online. Nothing worse than a bad substrate. Well, maybe a bad substrate laced with clado.


----------



## Morainy (Feb 8, 2010)

Really great rocks! I look forward to seeing how you plant it.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

I received the tank and aquasoil yesterday. Between today and yesterday I have it setup how I like it. However, if anyone has any suggestions I'm always willing to listen.

I should get it planted with HC this weekend, hopefully friday after work. I picked up another Ott-lite today but don't pay attention to it in the pictures because its just leaning against the wall.


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## Kilroy_1911 (Jan 27, 2010)

I can't wait to see plants in it. Iwagumi!


----------



## tuonor (Nov 26, 2009)

Great hardscape!


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

Alrighty then! I finally got this thing planted. I didn't think it was going to take very long because all the rocks left relatively little amount of space for planting. Well it still took a couple hours to get the HC planted. I probably didn't need to plant the individual stems of HC so close together but this way it will carpet quicker. 

So HC covers the entire tank except the back middle. I found a little bit of dwarf hairgrass in my other tank even though I removed it months ago. So I litterally planted about 6 individual strands of hairgrass. I don't know if that will be enough to get it started, if not I may buy some. 

So I am about to hook up my new filter to get it cycling. Would it be alright to keep my betta in here during the cycling stage? I know aquasoil is known for the ammonia spikes during setup, but I plan on doing 50% water changes every other day for at least the first few weeks.

Here are some pictures now that the tanks planted. Water is still a little murky from filling but not nearly as bad as I was expecting.


































Oh, what do ya'll think about adding a black background to the tank?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Hardscape looks great. I would have used less substrate in the front. Maybe 3/4 of an inch to an inch, and more slope in the back. It almost looks flat right now. It will flaten even more in a couple of months. Be carfull not to get any MTS n your tank because the will certinally flaten the substrate. For fauna I would go with snowball shrimp, and blue axelrodi or green kubotai. For such a small tank and it being a Do!aqua I would splurge and get around 6 pots of HC to plant. The more plant mass the less nutrients for algae. Also start with 4 hours of light and keep CO2 24/7 throught the cycle, with no betta. Seed your filter with used floss from another tank to shorten the cycle time.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

*MARIMOBALL*, from the picture it does almost look flat, but in person it appears more sloped. There is a little too much substrate in the front, I agree. Just measured and I have a little under 2 inches in the front and over 4.5 inches in the back. 

Why would you get so much HC? I don't think there is any way I could stuff more than 1 pot in here. 

I have never kept snowball shrimp before, so I will probably go with them in this tank. I love the axelrodi, I have just never seen them for sale. MARIMO, do you know of anyone that sells them? I would get some in a heartbeat.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

For such a small tank you can fill that tank with more pots of HC. You get faster results and avoid algae.
One of the sponsors Invertz factory had them a while back and Nature Aquarium here in Santa Monica is getting some. I would add more soil to the back. you can always remove it if ya dont like it.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

Yea, I've been patiently waiting for an updated stock list from Invertz Factory. I've ordered from them a couple times in the past and they have great nano fish. I guess it will just depend on what they have in stock when I'm ready to order. 

After reading up on the Axelrodi, I don't think they would be a good fit in this tank. They need very soft water and low pH. Here in Houston we have alkaline and even with aquasoil I can't get the pH lower than 7. They also like subdued lighting and lots of plant cover which obviously an iwagumi doesn't provide.

You talked me into it, I will drain the water tomorrow and add some more aquasoil to the back. It's going to be tricky since I already have it planted. I will prob only be able to add it to the middle back since HC is planted everywhere else and I realllllly don't want to replant that.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Great hardscape! It's got a real nice balance to it and the overall effect is of a mountain range seen from a distance. I like the use of heavy stone on the right in comparison to the smaller stones on the left. This will add a tension to the composition when the HC grows in and steals the show.

Speaking of the HC...just going off experience and looking at your HC, some of it -- maybe even a lot of it -- _may_ melt before it adjusts to the tank. The stuff in your tank has that look. It's happened to me. 
It tell you this not to worry you, but to tell you _not_ to worry if it does. That's just what HC does. The Otts you've got on there are more than enough light for it, the Aqua Soil's more than perfect for it, and as long as you pump in enough CO2, you'll be fine after a month and a half or so. Basically, just stay the course when you start to see little white strands form on the leaves and they disintegrate before your eyes.

The OttLites can be raised about a half to three-quarters of an inch (one or two CD jewel cases) so as to reduce intensity and mitigate the chance of an algae outbreak. HC does not need too much light to carpet. (It loves CO2, though. So if you're so inclined, slap two DIYs on there.)

Good start. For an second attempt at an iwagumi, you done gud.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

Nice rocks!! I just got a great shipment of rocks in like the ones you have and am going to reascape my tank over the weekend. I like what you've done so far. Very inspiring and very cool.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

Appreciate the kind words *UG*, I raised the lights an inch and a half just to be safe. Lights are now 3.5inches from the water surface. I the HC isn't carpeting well here in a couple weeks I will lower the lights back down.

*Fat Guy*, yea having nice rocks for a change really opens up the possibilities for a scape. Are you adding your rocks to your Edge? Can't wait to see it if you do.

As for the co2, I am getting about 1 bubble every 1.5 seconds and the diy co2 hasn't even been running a full day. So for now I'm sticking to one bottle.

The filter is up and running and I have it setup right above the diffuser so it blows the co2 all over the tank. 

I did add quite a bit of aquasoil to the back middle. This did seem to give the scape more dimension and size. I snapped a couple quick pictures. Although you can't really see the mound in the back very well.

If you look at the aquasoil, it looks like the top layer is a little broken up (thats why its orange). Is that a problem or is that just due to planting, and will eventually settle to the bottom?


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a question about ferts for the tank. When do I need to start dosing micros and NPK? Its been about 5 days since I planted and filled the tank. Do I start with low dosing and work my way up? Or should I start with the recommended dosing from Seachem?

Tested the ammonia a couple days ago and it was at 4ppm. I added some used filter media so that might speed the cycle up a little. 

I still can't tell if the HC is going to melt on me. I pulled it from my own tank, so don't know if that has anything to do with it since it will be in the same type water. It might be my imagination but the tops of the HC leaves look to be sprouting new leaves and are lighter green.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

can't wait for this to fill in. It's gonna look great. I put my rocks in my Edge and I couldn't be happier with the scape. It took me awhile to get a look that I wanted, and then it seemed to click for me and my moss.

Not quite sure if the HC will melt on you. That's the next plant that I want to use, but I'm a little hesitant about it with the lighting setup on the Edge (even after modifying it). I think if the tops of your leaves seem to be sprouting new leaves, than that would be a good sign. light green leaves are better than yellow.

again, great mini-m


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

just a quick update.

the tank hasn't changed much. I am going through the ammonia spike with the aquasoil right now. It's reading ~4ppm.

Not too much of the HC melted on me which is sweet, it is definitly growing, just not spreading yet. 

I am now dosing NPK and micros. I had to take the diffuser off to clean it and when I hooked it back up to the diy co2, it has been just spitting out bubbles like crazy. This was like 3 days ago and I'm still getting 3 bubbles per second. I guess its not too bad since there is no livestock in there. So I guess from now on, I shouldn't ever take the diffuser off when its running?

So I've been thinking of livestock for this tank. Going with snowball shrimp for inverts but haven't decided on the fish. I guess I'll just wait to see Invertz Factory's updated stock list and make a game time decision.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Not bad, I'm looking forward to seeing it grow in.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

Picture update. Still not much happening. The HC is growing and just now starting to spread. I added a little riccia stone because I love to see it pearl haha.

























sorry its wavy, i was to lazy to turn off the filter for the pic


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

I think I am going to drain the tank and let it grow emmersed for a while. I am having trouble with dirty/muddy water. After a couple days after a water change, the water becomes light brown. Its not tannin color, its like there is dirt in the water column. It stains the diffuser and filter brown as well. You should see the filter sponge, its dark dark brown. Has anybody had these problems with amazonia II before? 

So I'm hoping once the HC carpets, dirt won't be able to escape up to the water column. I'm pulling the dwarf hairgrass, it just doesn't get tall enough for me and starts to take over with its runners. I want to go with vallisneria nana, but its really hard to find. If anybody knows someone that has some I would greatly appreciate the tip!


----------



## Luichenwai (May 16, 2006)

NIce tank!!!

Where did you get the stones from?


----------



## ldk59 (Jan 30, 2009)

So, did you drain it?


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

*Luichenwai*, I got my stones from *prototyp3* here on the forum. These rocks rock.

*Idk*, yep, I drained it. I don't know why I keep filling my tanks before I get the carpet complete. Its just so much easier growing HC or UG emmersed. Don't have to worry with co2 or ferts, just put the lights on 10hrs a day and mist once a day and boom you have a carpet going in no time. No melting, no algae. I am getting nice compact growth from the HC and the riccia doesn't grow half as fast as it does submerged, which is great so I don't have to trim as often. 

I pulled my dwarf hairgrass because I just bought some Eleocharis Acicularis on the SnS. This will work out great because it grows taller than the dwarf hairgrass that I have. I could never get my DHG over 2inches so it didn't make much of a background plant. WHen the new hairgrass gets in I will snap some pics and post them.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

Here are some pics with the hairgrass planted. I also stuffed a bunch of mini pellia in the cracks of the rocks.


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

The mini pellia is gonna look great in the rocks. Nice scape.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

looking forward to seeing it all fill in. lookin good!!


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

Beautiful, even without water


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Just a quick question, how do you keep the Mini Pellia moist? Is it being kept that way by the cover, you misting it or both? Cool way to get started! Like mgdmirage said, beautiful even without water!


----------



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

I would kill somone to have those rocks!!! Can't wait till it all fills in, definitely one of my favorite iwagumi tanks, and it doesn't even have water yet


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everybody!

*Outlaw*, I have the tank covered with saran wrap and try to mist twice a day. It seems to do alright. I have MP growing emmersed on rocks in another tank as well, and it really doesn't seem to spread in this form. I mainly just want it to get attached to the rock while emmersed and then hit it with some co2 to get it to spread. 

I'll get some pictures up today or tomorrow. The HC is carpeting nicely and has most of the foreground covered, although not real thick yet. The hairgrass is browning a little but thats probably from going from submerged to my emmersed tank.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Tank looks great. I;ve decied that arranging rocks is the biggest challenge in this hobby.  You did a great job.

AB


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

I totally agree *Barren*, its so exciting starting a scape, but such a chore. haha

Heres some pictures I promised. I think the hairgrass is going to melt away but there is plenty of small sprouts of new growth that will replace it.










you can see some new hairs of grass


----------



## Amazonfish (Oct 20, 2009)

What a great looking tank! Nice job


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks awesome. The HC is filling in nice and evenly.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey Zeldar,

That 'browning' of hair grass is perfectly normal for it while it is emmersed - even in the wabi-kusa that use hair grass from ADA can have that appearance, which are designed to be grown that way. 

Speaking from experience, you'll want to judge the best time to fill the tank based on the hc's growth - which does better growing emmersed - rather than the hair grass, which will take off like wild-fire with co2 when submerged.

As far as the rock scape, the only thing I might do is remove the far right rock and tilt the front center-right rock a little bit towards the right. Otherwise, looks pretty good!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Very nice scape. I love the crevices in those rocks. Great job so far :thumbsup:


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

This scape is such an inspiration


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

Dwarf hairgrass never grew well in my emersed tank. I think it needs lower humidity to do well, but idk.


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

I finally got the Tom Rapids filter in the mail today. Thats all I had been waiting on to fill this thing. So I set it all up and slowly filled the tank with water. I really like the filter and it has a perfect amount of flow from the flowbar for the mini-m. Right after I post this I am going to add a DIY co2. 

As you can see from the pics, the old hairgrass all browned. But there is lots of new green growth so I am not worried at all. In a couple months there will be a nice bush in the back and I will be complaining about trimming. haha The riccia is kinda yellow but I guess it just really didn't like growing emmersed. It should green up in no time. 

I am thinking about moving my ~10 CRS over to this tank once its nice and established which will probably be over a month since its a brand new filter. I think they will really pop on the HC carpet. And of course I will pick out a small group of nano fish as well. I really like the axelrodi's but from what I've read they are picky eaters(won't eat flake/frozen) and need low pH (I can't get mine below 7 even with aquasoil). Has anybody had experience with these guys? They are also pretty hard to locate. I've seen them on AquaBid on occasion though.


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks really nice. I have the same filter ready to go on my 4g Finnex but for some reason I've been stalling. The one thing I really like is that you can adjust the flow.

Anyway, nicely done. I especially love the grooves in that rock at the front right.


----------



## tkblazer (Feb 20, 2010)

ahh crap i'm tempted to start up yet another tank now....


----------



## Greg31 (Aug 13, 2009)

That tank looks great. I really want to set up a tank just like yours but no CO2. I have also gone through 2 tom's rapid canister filters and both had problem with O ring and leaked after a month or so. Hope yours does better then mine.


----------



## biggecko (Aug 30, 2009)

great setup ! nice!


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

Sweet nano tank youve got here! Can't wait to set my own own soon. Hope to have it turn out half this good!



Greg31 said:


> I have also gone through 2 tom's rapid canister filters and both had problem with O ring and leaked after a month or so. Hope yours does better then mine.


I also had the first two Rapid filters leak on me. Kinda frustrating, but I think the trick is to close both locking latches at the same time. Plug the filter in, and wait for leaks. If none, than DONT TOUCH IT! Lol. It took a few attempts with both filters in my case, but they are both running, outflow modded(to improve flow), on a 10 and 20 gallon. After replacing the hosing, co2 can be very easily added to this finicky little filter.


----------



## fish-n-pups (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice look!


----------



## RayT (Aug 27, 2010)

really like the scape, is your aquasoil still leeching ammonia ?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Any update pics?


----------



## mandaleigh2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry if you already answered this question but what kind of rocks are those and where did you find them? They're gorgeous


----------

